# Rate the avatar/sig above you!



## Trebor (Jun 23, 2008)

this game is simple, you'd have to give a rating to the avatar, and sig above you on a scale of 1-10. give a reason if you'd like.

I'll use Njaco as an example: 
Avatar: 9.5
Sig: 10 very awesomely put together!


ready? GO!


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 23, 2008)

Avatar:5
sig:7


----------



## Trebor (Jun 23, 2008)

avatar:5
sig: 9.4 what a capture! but the texting could use a bit better positioning


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2008)

avatar: 7
Sig: 8 (higer point because of the story behind it)


----------



## Kruska (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 1.2 can’t see a dam thing, oh wait it’s a ship, okay 5
Sig: 8.5 nice idea

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Trebor (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 7
sig: 9.7! beautifully done!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with Trebor, I love looking at your sig Kruska, such a great picture.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jun 24, 2008)

mmm i need a sig.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 3.0
Signature: What signature?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2008)

How did I start this? Or did I?

Ava: 9.9 (only because trackend's gets the 10! )

Sig: 10 Perfect compostion especially for a Aviation forum. Teaches at the same time with a pic that you can study.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar 8
Sig 9.5 - Clean, simple, and self made!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 24, 2008)

avatar: 9.5 dude....that eye is just killer!!!!

Siggy: 8.5. Awesome plane, great names!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

avatar 9. Love Stitch and it goes with your name
Siggy 8. Great plane. A little tall. Like the text style but I would like it to have more "pop".


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 9
Siggy: 9.5


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar 9

Siggy 6 sorry lucky that car has been around


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 8
Sig. 6


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar 8.5
Siggy 10 Just love it. IMO, yours and Adler's are the best siggy's.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> How did I start this? Or did I?
> 
> Ava: 9.9 (only because trackend's gets the 10! )
> 
> Sig: 10 Perfect compostion especially for a Aviation forum {*moderator*}



Flattery will get you *everywhere* 

Njaco I would give your Siggy a 9 too, {now that I know what all the stuff is!!} 

Thor I like your siggy too, cool plane!


----------



## Trebor (Jun 24, 2008)

avatar: 5.6
sig: 7.7 awesome capture! not a bad looking text, either.


----------



## rochie (Jun 24, 2008)

avatar 8.5 nice pic
siggy 1 its very plain sorry trebor


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2008)

avatar: 7, simple, effective, but not more than that
Siggy: 8, nice looking bird. I would have made the letters a little smaller, though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 5- Pic is too detailed to use as such a small avatar.

Siggy: 8.5 - I really like it. I works for me. Great aircraft and the way you encorporated it on the map. Good job!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar - 7 Simple and clean, nothing fancy
Siggy - 10 Just an awesome siggy.

Marcel, I agree with Adler. Very cool sig.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 9.7 LOVE the dragon's eye!

Sig: 9.7. love how it's put together!

EDIT: can a mod make this a sticky since this is getting very popular?


----------



## Erich (Jun 24, 2008)

avatar ........ 8. 

sig should stay as is - great tribute to your uncle ?? give it a 9. maybe the avatar should be him in kit or ? - just for change


----------



## Clave (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 6
Sig: 4, because I don't understand it...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's because its a goddamn secret!!

Avatar: 6 - simple and prevalent on MANY aircraft. Good one.

Siggy: 10 - I bet you could blow that pig up to a meg an a half and detail would continue to spill out of it. Excellent aircraft, excellent execution, and excellent self made graphics.


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 9 (Is that you in your younger years Matt ?)
Siggy: 9 

PS: Regarding Clave's siggy, you gotta love the beauty of the the Spitfire Mk.XIV with a bubble canopy! Looks stunning!


----------



## Erich (Jun 24, 2008)

that's goll-dern right boy, geez I only rate 4 whats this world a comin too


----------



## Trebor (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 5. not bad. it's ok
sig: 3 I can't understand it o.o


----------



## Henk (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 5
Sig: 6


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 5 (Half a helo, half a 10  )

Sig: 8 very unique


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 24, 2008)

Avatar: 7 (not sure what's goin on in it...bumped it to a "7", though, cuz the little guy's Navy. )

Sig: 8.5 I'm partial to silhouette shots! Love that plane! AWACS, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Trebor (Jun 24, 2008)

Grumman E2C Hawkeye it's called xD

Avatar: 10 cos I love STitch and I LOVE disney!!

Sig: 8.5 not a bad shot


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2008)

I give your avatar and siggy a 10.

B24's just look like pregnant cows while on the ground.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 25, 2008)

avatar- 6
siggy- what siggy?


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 25, 2008)

avatar- 4--- sorry i dont like white backgrounds.. try a transparent gif. I liked your 101 patch better

siggy- 8.5 --- B-17's with contrails and P-51 are iconic and will be in style 2000 years from now!

.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool avatar, animated ones are always fun = 8

Nice sig gets a 8 as well


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 25, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Cool avatar, animated ones are always fun = 8
> 
> Nice sig gets a 8 as well



your avatar is perfect... simple... transparent background. EXCELLENT

10

Siggy has too much white and needs design.. 

6


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 25, 2008)

Like Heinz said, great avatar! 10

Nice picture in your sig, could use some dressing up though. 8


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2008)

Avatar 8
Sig 10 - Freakin awesome mate!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2008)

Avatar 8.... 
Siggy 8 ....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2008)

Avatar 9
Sig 8


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 25, 2008)

Avatar 8
Sig 10 One word: Corsair.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of nostalgia so I like your avatar 
9

I love the action and the framing of the Corsair and the font but i'd like to see the background colors changed and blurred 
8


----------



## Trebor (Jun 25, 2008)

Avatar: 10 XD very nice!
Sig: 7.5 not a bad lookin sig, very unusual looking aircraft.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 25, 2008)

nice job NJACO. looks great


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 25, 2008)

Njaco,

You're gettin' good at making those sigs! Way to go!

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 25, 2008)

Almost forgot.....

avatar has got to be a 10 with the Duke in "Sands".

Sig gets an 8 for most unusual aircraft.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 25, 2008)

TO, thanks, and yours I would give a 10 on both counts. Story behind both is great!

And I saw how Trebor's sig wasn't getting through what he wanted, so I played around. Glad you'all like!


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 25, 2008)

Since he made mine, Njaco gets a 10 on both


----------



## drgondog (Jun 25, 2008)

I will go with Adrian's (Udet) 1st thru 10th Avatars as 9.9's - I can never get into a serious argument because of them - flotation devices - both mammary and Gluteous.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 25, 2008)

avatar: 5 can barely see anything unless I tilt my head

sig: 0 no sig D:


----------



## Kruska (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that Trebor, is much, much better.

Avatar: 6
Sigi: 8

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Trebor (Jun 25, 2008)

avatar: 6.8
sig 9.9 love the picture! love the car, and the 190 in the background!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 26, 2008)

drgondog said:


> I will go with Adrian's (Udet) 1st thru 10th Avatars as 9.9's - I can never get into a serious argument because of them - flotation devices - both mammary and Gluteous.



Yes they certainly are eye-catching! 

Wildcat I like the new Avatar.

Trebor, sorry dude I gotta give the pok-e-mon Avatar the thumbs down....


----------



## Trebor (Jun 26, 2008)

XD to each his own! =D

Avatar: 7 not a bad looking symbol.
sig: 9.5 beautiful shot


----------



## Soren (Jun 26, 2008)

Avatar: 0.5 (Come on Trebor!  )
Siggy: 7


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Avatar 7

Siggy 9 great detail soren


----------



## Trebor (Jun 26, 2008)

avatar: 7 XD funny!

sig: 9! lovely shot of that mustang, and I lOVE the quote there! XDD


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 26, 2008)

avatar: 5 Siggy: 7


----------



## Marcel (Jun 26, 2008)

Avatar: 8, simple, effective, to the point
Siggy: 5, not sure what it is all about


----------



## Soren (Jun 26, 2008)

Avatar: 6
Siggy: 8.5


----------



## Kruska (Jun 26, 2008)

The avatar totally sucks, sorry Soren

Avatar: 2
Siggi: 9.9 really a genuine idea

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Soren (Jun 26, 2008)

Avatar: 9
Siggy: 9 (Love the picture, have used it as a siggy on here myself before)


----------



## Soren (Jun 26, 2008)

Kruska said:


> The avatar totally sucks, sorry Soren



Well we can't have that now can we, how does the new one look ?


----------



## JugBR (Jun 26, 2008)

its a nice avatar, its the me 262 - 6.5

but the sign image really rocks man 9.75


----------



## Kruska (Jun 26, 2008)

Well now Soren I would have to push the avatar to a 6, I am sure you can do much better.

JugBR,

Avatar: 8 
Sigi: 4 sorry I dislike cut off pictures especially those regarding aircrafts  

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Marcel (Jun 27, 2008)

Avatar: 9
Siggy: 7, I really like the picture, but I feel a siggy should be personalized.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the new siggy Marcel! - 9. Its interesting a little different


Avatar - 6.5 too hard to see the detail.....


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 27, 2008)

Avatar -8,5 very nice siggy -9 Freebird would look better in red white ?


----------



## Freebird (Jun 27, 2008)

Avatar Siggy 9 9! Great Siggy! Only thing is that the white lettering is a little hard to see, otherwise its super!

{And we have a special fondness for Avro in Canada, you probably know why....} 8)


----------



## JugBR (Jun 27, 2008)

Kruska said:


> Well now Soren I would have to push the avatar to a 6, I am sure you can do much better.
> 
> JugBR,
> 
> ...



the avatar is the logo of the 1° GavCa.

the sigi is just a picure i took from their site:

Sentando a Pua! - Entrada


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 28, 2008)

Kruska said:


> The avatar totally sucks, sorry Soren
> 
> Avatar: 2
> Siggi: 9.9 really a genuine idea
> ...



better avatar-8 Siggi-8,5


----------



## Trebor (Jun 28, 2008)

avvy: 6 very simple, but a little too simple. does match your name a bit tho.
sig: 8 nicely put together, but all the text should have their own lines. and it should be centered.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Avatar - 7 Simple and clean, nothing fancy
> Siggy - 10 Just an awesome siggy.



Thanks but I can not take credit for it. Baron von Blutwurst made it for me. I have not seen him on the forums in a while though.

The avatar I chose because it is the wings I had when I was in Army.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 28, 2008)

avatar: 7 nice homage to your wings
sig 10!!! love it love lo-o-o-oooove it!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jun 28, 2008)

avatar; 2 cause i hate Pokemon
siggy; 6 because i love the look of the liberators


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

3 avatar isnt clear

5 signature, not really a fan of computer generated shots


----------



## Trebor (Jun 29, 2008)

avatar:5 nice homage to your country
sig: 7 you could do without the white background. it'd look a LOT nicer without that, but ya gotta love them P-40's!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 29, 2008)

Love the animation Trebor, I think all avatars should be in motion, but....

Its Pokemon dude...

Avatar: 6
Siggy: 8 I like it but the color in the text should be red not aqua


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jun 29, 2008)

avatar; 9 cause i can never get bored of watching it
siggy; 9.9 because i love the story behind it


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 29, 2008)

avatar;​6 siggy;​8


----------



## Soren (Jun 29, 2008)

Avatar: 8.5
Siggy: 8.5


----------



## Freebird (Jun 29, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I think all avatars should be in motion, but....



Is it possible to make an moving Avatar from a video?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, but I do not know how to do it, just that it can be done.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 30, 2008)

freebird said:


> Is it possible to make an moving Avatar from a video?



I downloaded mine from Youtube and edited them together.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 30, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I downloaded mine from Youtube and edited them together.




How did you do that? Is it complicated?


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 30, 2008)

freebird said:


> How did you do that? Is it complicated?



Not difficult but it helps if you are familiar with the lingo and know what u are doing.

You have to use a converter like one of these:
http://www.catchvideo.net/
Media Converter - the fastest free online audio and video converter

and load the resulting video into a program that can edit the pieces and export them as an animated GIF.

I use After Effects but there may be other consumer friendly software you can use.


.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 1, 2008)

How do you guys like this Avatar?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that is pretty cool! Always love a plane "peeling away"!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Now that is pretty cool!



Yeah! I like it - it's groovy!


----------



## Soren (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice! 

Eerrr, could someone help me remove that ugly white background on m avatar, I'd like it to be transparent, here's original pic:


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 1, 2008)

Best Siggy!... 10
Avatar... pending.

even with the white removed it will appear "muddy" and poorly defined. perhaps there is a graphic of the patch u can find


----------



## Soren (Jul 1, 2008)

Or this:


----------



## Freebird (Jul 1, 2008)

Soren said:


> Or this:




What is the emblem Soren?


----------



## Soren (Jul 1, 2008)

The German ScharfSchützen badge, the first is given when you successfully complete the Scharfschützen education, grade I badge. The badge with the golden cord is given to a Scharfschützen with 60 confirmed kills and is a grade III badge. A grade II badge has a silver cord.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 2, 2008)

try this


----------



## Soren (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Soren (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats odd, it doesn't work when either using the url or taking directly from my PC


----------



## Soren (Jul 2, 2008)

Aarh man so close, tried to use the forum background color in paint, but there's some kind of edge there...


----------



## Soren (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh well improvised a makeshift solution with black lines, and I actually like the look


----------



## JugBR (Jul 2, 2008)

better avatar 7.5

sigi is the same note 9.75


----------



## Clave (Jul 2, 2008)

PNGs make the whole background problem go away...


----------



## Soren (Jul 2, 2008)

Apparently it doesn't cause its the same..


----------



## Clave (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah well, it's an 'edge' thing then?

So... how about now?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 2, 2008)

avatar; 5 (a bit plain)
siggy; 9.9 ( LOVE the side profile of the spitfire man)


----------



## Trebor (Jul 2, 2008)

avatar:7 love she shot of the jets (I think they're A-4s)
sig: 9 gotta love them 190s!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 2, 2008)

New Avatar looks good Soren!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah it does.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 2, 2008)

Avatar 9.... great photo
Siggy........ 5 cool formation but where do the missiles go on a Concorde?


----------



## Soren (Jul 3, 2008)

Clave said:


> Ah well, it's an 'edge' thing then?



No there's still a white background, I have no clue why cause it works with siggys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2008)

Avatar: 6 nothing really special
Siggy: 10 One of the better ones here


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2008)

Avatar: 8.5, I like the footage
Siggy: 9


----------



## JugBR (Jul 3, 2008)

avatar 8: its a nice pic, but too small

sig: 9,5: the image is cool but i really like that:

_"I'm no hero. Soldiers on the ground, they are heroes. In an aircraft you can always evade the bullets."
-Jan Linzel, Dutch fighter pilot _

nice phrase


----------



## Trebor (Jul 3, 2008)

avatar: 5 --tis creepy o.o;;
sig: 8 lovely picture. I have no idea what that plane is tho.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 3, 2008)

my avatar is creepy ? your avatar is creepy ! 4 !

the sigi is cool, 9


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2008)

You don't know who Dumont was? Inventor that I believe was the first flyer in Europe until the Wright Brothers developed 'controlled' flight. Had a connection to Brazil? did he not Jug?

But I agree the avatar is a bit creepy. Hard to really see what it is. Siggy is a 9.9! great!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2008)

Siggy is too big...


----------



## JugBR (Jul 3, 2008)

Njaco said:


> You don't know who Dumont was? Inventor that I believe was the first flyer in Europe until the Wright Brothers developed 'controlled' flight. Had a connection to Brazil? did he not Jug?
> 
> But I agree the avatar is a bit creepy. Hard to really see what it is. Siggy is a 9.9! great!



theres a interesting article on wikipedia, in english, about him:

Alberto Santos-Dumont - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the avatar is a bit creepy yes hehehe its a brazilian "xavante" indian, i think is also funny because his head looks like a badmington shuttle in this close.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 3, 2008)

also, theres is another page in english

Santos Dumont - About Us Overview

if you have quicktime, theres video footages also


----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2008)

avatar: 1, don't like it
siggy: 8, I like the picture of the 4bis! Santos Dumont was one of the early heroes, some piece of history.


----------



## Trebor (Sep 11, 2008)

Avatar: 5 pretty simple 

sig: 9 beautiful way it was put together!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 11, 2008)

avatar: 7 Its funny... i like it
Sig: 7 ... The subject matter and art could match better


----------



## Trebor (Sep 11, 2008)

Av: 9, it's really cool! 

sig: 36405635045669453465983645670615393457764595574723458/10! omfg, that picture is FULL of win! 8D


----------



## Amsel (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice sig Trebor!


----------



## Erich (Sep 12, 2008)

trebor I give you a 1 on avatar it is not befitting to the 44th bg veterans that you wish to honour. I know several in my area personally one should of received the MoH actually. sorry to be so honest but that is my gut feeling

your sig rates an 8 plus


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar 9
Siggy 10


----------



## Erich (Sep 12, 2008)

I like that just invisible like a ghost I am...............oh ok I'll be back with my sig W ~


----------



## Trebor (Sep 12, 2008)

avvy: 8 lovely shot!

sig: uhm....0


----------



## Erich (Sep 12, 2008)

how about the 8 ball for you sig, see my sig is really there just a ghost ........


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2008)

Bullsh!t Mr. Mod, u need a good siggy like all us other Mods....

Avatar: 8 great shot
Sig: U lame ass


----------



## Erich (Sep 12, 2008)

geez no-one likes simplicity these days ......... ~  

ok guess there needs to be some changes......again


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2008)

I think you all forget that one of Erich's specialties are nightfighters - they only come out at night and thats only if you can see them!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar: 9.5  Really cool
Siggy: 10 Creative


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar 7.. it didnt scale down well, it looses definition
Siggy 8.9 very stylish . nice composition and font choice. I think the name would be better in white though


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar: 7, nice eye
Siggy: 8 it has style, no taste, I like it


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar.........7.5
Siggy 10 Very creative


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar - 6  nice pic but didn't resize well.
Sig - 10  would I rate my own work anything else


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah, this avatar is the logo of the 1st JaVA, flying D.XXI's from Den Helder, so it goes with the siggy.

Lets see, avatar: 5, I have no clue what it's supposed to be
Siggy: 8

Clash:
Going with Gnomey now:
Avatar 10, great pic
Sig: 8, nice and simple


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar - 7  nice and simple
Sig - 9  Good composition and font


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

marcel:

avatar 8

siggy 9, nice effects and great photo of holland in left.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

gnome: avatar 8, siggy 10.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar: 8: nice pic of Matt308 
Sig: 6, I liked your Santos Dumont sig better


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

this siggy was to celebrate the september/7... i think now its could be changed


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2008)

U turds better rate my sh!t at double 10's...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2008)

This thread sucks. When people change avatars and siggys it invalidates every other post.

Phhhhttttt!!!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 12, 2008)

you're just pissed cause you had the same avatar and siggy for 3 years


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope. Don't get your panties in a bind. My logic holds.

Comiso what happens to all the ratings of your shark 262 my friend. Someone prowling this effed thread over time would be so utterly confused between the posts and the revised avatars.

Hey don't get me wrong. Let the forum masses play. I'm easy.

Carry on.

Avatar - 5
Siggy - 10

At least today.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2008)

go find another sandbox, you!  We like playing here!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

hahahahaaha.....well anyway oh wait I already rated you didn't i.....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah but I think I'm about to be bannned....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

why?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2008)

I know when I'm not wanted...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh and Njaco... your banned.

[now to find an evil enough place to put him... hmmm]


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2008)

Into the the Get Lucky thread!!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

avatar 8

siggy 6.5, it harms my pentium III


----------



## Amsel (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar 2.1

Sig 10


----------



## mkloby (Sep 12, 2008)

avatar: if you 9.5
avatar: if not you 3

Sig: 7


----------



## Trebor (Sep 13, 2008)

av: 9 very nicely done!

sig: 8 center it, and it'll look better. love the quote there!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

10,10

perfect trebor !


----------



## <simon> (Sep 13, 2008)

hmmm 

avatar: 4
sig:7.5


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2008)

Simon,..

Av: 6 that is a Spit right??
Sig: ZERO u unimaginative bastard

And for the record Robert, I hate centered siggys....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Avatar 7.5 whats that suppose to be? 
Siggy: 10 really Creative and cool


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2008)

U fu*kin twerp, giving my avatar only a 7.5... I worked hard on makin that one.... For ur extremely uninformed movie knowledge, thats a clip from Lock, Stock, and 2 Smoking Barrels... He is in the process of slamming a guys head with a car door...

Its the greatest avatar on this site.... U better show props..


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

oh SWEET in that case 1,000,000 out of ten


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2008)

Ur damn fu*kin right boy.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2008)

*sniff sniff*

Whats that smell?????????

Oh, damn, another Jerseyite.... The seagulls here will be dammed glad to see u again B-17..


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2008)

> Its the greatest avatar on this site.... U better show props..



I think Trackend might argue with you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2008)

I got a better one than track does, I just cant use it cause the wife would break out the frozen herring on my ass.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok I'll bite now... 9.9 for both Dan...as we haven't seen that herring on your @ss yet!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 13, 2008)

Heehee.

Avatar: 7 I like it, but I dunno, could be easier to see?
Sig: 10 I love it!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

avatar 9

siggy 9.8, great work


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Avatar 3

Sig 9 i do like planejug looks cool


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

avatar is 8, pretty funny

siggy is 10, wonderful shot of this mustang, looks like the stang was assembled with silver !


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Avatar: 1.3....wierd..... disturbing
Siggy 9.8 very nicely done


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

lollll looks like a living character of the simpsons isnt ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeaa


----------



## <simon> (Sep 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Simon,..
> 
> Av: 6 that is a Spit right??
> Sig: ZERO u unimaginative bastard
> ...




hahaha i'll give you a 5 for avatar les but a 9 for your sig

Yeah that is a Spit, although i have a feeling its one of those homebuilt ones.
And yes one day i shall find the inspiration to get a good sig. Do you use photoshop or something?
Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 14, 2008)

avatar 5.... pretty ordinary
Siggy 11.... Stealth.. love it!


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I got a better one than track does, I just cant use it cause the wife would break out the frozen herring on my ass.......



DAMN, F*cking, right...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2008)

Question is though....who enjoy the most of you two, you or Becca?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 14, 2008)

Avatar: 9, funny 
Siggy: 10, awsome work, never seen anything like it


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 28, 2008)

Avatar... 3.. Cave painting of rats??
Siggy ... 9.. I'd give it a 10 w/o the bevels. Bevels are overused.

.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 3, 2008)

Av: 8--epic XD

sig:--10 lovely homage


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 3, 2008)

Avatar: 8 (I love family guy)
Sig: 9.5 - looks great.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 3, 2008)

av: 8.7 very nice 

sig: 10--kickarse shot of the 262's


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

Av: 5 irritating

sig: 6, although I like it, time for a new one, I think


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Avatar: 5 (noseart?)
Siggy: I like it....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2008)

Jeez, Lucky for a moment there I thought the avatar was Udet!

I'd give an 8 on the Av
9.5532669/4 on the siggy


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice Fw in the Avatar, the Siggy seem too overcombined fror my taste. What the hell is the _fetus_ like looking thing in the "C"?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 12, 2008)

uhmm dude its a witch on a broom stick
avatar; 5
siggy; uhm where is..oh is that it, 3 for no creativity


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2008)

Avatar: 3 what is it supposed to be? A sonic picture of your unborn child?
Siggy: 9, nice composition, but that shadow...


----------



## Becca (Oct 12, 2008)

I had to get on and show mine. 

Marcel did an outstanding job.

Siggy: 9
Avatar..Marcel, what is that?? (with all due respect, intended) 3 rats jumping over boots? Please enlighten me. Thanky.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 12, 2008)

Vivian from the Young Ones!
Avatar 9 - I'd say 10 but a true "10" should have an aviation theme
Siggy 10 - Very cool!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> uhmm dude its a witch on a broom stick
> avatar; 5
> siggy; uhm where is..oh is that it, 3 for no creativity


Well, actually part of my siggy is the video I've done myself, but you'd have to click on it, you know.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I had to get on and show mine.
> 
> Marcel did an outstanding job.
> 
> ...


Many asked this, but no, it's no ordinary rats.
An explanation: the avatar is the symbol of the Dutch 1-II-1 LvR (1e JaVA. They painted it on their D.XXI's It meant: "zet 'em op, witte muizen en schoenen met punten" ("Go for it, white mice and shoes with pointy tips" (Pointy tips, so it hurts more when kicking a$$), after an at that time well know Dutch expression. I wrote about this in the D.XXI thread.


----------



## Becca (Oct 13, 2008)

right on, thanks for the History lesson. As soon as I get the wee folk on the bus, i'll have to come read that link.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 13, 2008)

av: 6 what the deuce is that? lol

sig: 10 B-24 =win in my book


----------



## Becca (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol..Trebor. Thats Vivian from the 'Young Ones'. It was a British Sitcom from the 80's. You might enjoy the humor of it, google and watch a few episodes..

OH my bad..avatar=9 (I love Brian.)
Signature= 9


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

avatar:7
Signature:10 its like Awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

Well being the 109 fan that I am....

Avatar: 10 (the business end a 109, come on that is beautiful!)
Siggy: 10

I like em, but then again I am a 109 freak!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2008)

Avatar 9
Siggy 10 one of the best siggies around, although maybe it's time for a change as you seem to have had it forever.


----------



## Soren (Oct 16, 2008)

Siggy: 9 Very nice
Avatar: 8 


Also I'd like to say that Thorlifter's new siggy kicks ass, GJ mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Avatar 9
> Siggy 10 one of the best siggies around, although maybe it's time for a change as you seem to have had it forever.



Maybe some day. I do not like change.

Besides, I suck at making siggies.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 17, 2008)

Same here Adler I hate change

Avatar:9
Siggy:10 something truly hard to match and very nice combination of Hartmanns 109G-10/14? and scenery along with his photo,top job!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2009)

Avatar 10
Siggy: 9, nice picture of the Bf109


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure what the avatar means, but the signature is really good and that's an excellent quote


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Avatar's just the picture underneath a member's name.

Avatar: 8 

Signature: 5 Funny, but a little boring.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Both 9, who doesn't love the F4U Corsair??


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2009)

Avatar: 12+ - last few have been real crowd pleasers! 

Sig: 10 - great selection of aircraft plus Clave's artwork makes it that much better!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 21, 2009)

Avatar 10++

Siggy 8 ,has character


----------



## MacArther (Feb 21, 2009)

Avatar: 9
Sig: 9.5


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2009)

Avatar: 5 What's it anyway?
Sig: 9 Looks good, one minus-point (hence the 9), little crowded in the middle though. I would have put the guns a little to the side, so it would not cross each other on the man's nose


----------



## MacArther (Feb 21, 2009)

first the question...The avatar is the badge of the Midnight Fenrir team from one of my video games. 
Oh, and I wanted the guns crossed there because it makes it seem reminiscent of a skull and crossbones.
Avatar: 7
Signature: 9.5


----------



## Amsel (Feb 23, 2009)

Avatar 6.5 (only because I don't get it).

Siggy is an easy 9. (nice siggy)!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2009)

Amsel, thats a cool shot but maybe place the font in a corner like the lower right? Bring out the pic more. And the siggy gets a 10 - JG 54?


----------



## Amsel (Feb 23, 2009)

I will take your advice. The avatar is a JG1 staffel emblem, StabII./JG1. Thanks.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats it!! Lost my mind a moment. The sig is great looking!! The font just seems a little out of place. No problem!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2009)

Avatar: 10, great pic and well recognisable, even in small format
Siggy: 9.5, great idea and well executed. But I would like to see the Uhu siggy you made in this same series, which I think is even better. That's why I reserve the 10 for that one


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Avatar: 5
Siggy: 8


----------



## fly boy (Feb 24, 2009)

avatar 7 
siggy 7.5


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2009)

Avatar: 3
Sig: 8


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2009)

Avatar: 9
Sig: 7 (waiting for your new masterpiece  )


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2009)

Avatar: 8
Sig: 9

Yeah I know, I am still working on it - I am not happy with it and feel its missing something + haven't worked on it for over a month because of University procrastin... *ahem* work...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2009)

Avatar: 10 (Who doesn't like Winston? _besides Lennon _)

Sig: 8 - Like Marcel, waiting for the new dazzle!

And just for you Marcel, here's the Uhu.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2009)

Brilliant! 
Avatar: already did that
Siggy: 10, look how well the Uhu matches with Jupiter. IMO your best siggy yet!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 2, 2012)

Avatar=5, The 3 Blind Mice? - 3rd wing/sqdrn or something if I remembered something, nice, simple historical  
Sig; =3.5, Fokker DDX's? with old roundel, includes a +1 for aerobatics of ingame aircaft. clean and uncluttered


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2012)

Avatar= 8: I have no idea what it symbolizes but it's interesting if nothing else.


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 2, 2012)

Avatar=10: Who doesnt like snoopy, especially when he is dogfighting the Red Barron

Sig=9: nothing like a action shot of the P-47....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2012)

le skonk is 7(Le Peu would be 10)
Nothing more awesome than a school of 262's..10
Quotes..9

Geo


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 3, 2012)

A group of heroes, 10


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 3, 2012)

Avatar = 3 smartManiacs, nuffsaid 
Signature= 8 Hurribox in action



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Avatar= 8: I have no idea what it symbolizes but it's interesting if nothing else.



Warhammer 40,000 'Mechanicus' engineers symbol; borrowed, edited and flipped to symbolise my 6 years operating Cam-Auto's CNC lathes and CNC Lasers. Followed by then 2 years of college studing AVCE in Engineering; from Electronics Electrical Science to PLC's, Materials to Fault Diagnosis Rectification, and a units of others related aspects inbetween them, with Machine-shop too.
With the eye from EVA-01 to symbolise I like Anime Manga too, the Red bionic eye beem is laser-ish (althought the Trumph machines I worked on, the light was in the blue-ish white spectrum).


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 3, 2012)

Avatar = 7 Very cool looking!


----------



## MacArther (Apr 3, 2012)

Avatar=9
Siggy= 11! Gotta love the combination of Thunderbolts and B-25s!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2012)

Avatar: 3, don't like tanks
Sig, 6: quite nice, one of the oldest on the forum I believe. But I think you should take a new one after so many years.

OT:


razor1uk said:


> Avatar=5, The 3 Blind Mice? - 3rd wing/sqdrn or something if I remembered something, nice, simple historical
> Sig; =3.5, Fokker DDX's? with old roundel, includes a +1 for aerobatics of ingame aircaft. clean and uncluttered


Well, my avatar is the logo of 1st JaVA (go white mice!), dutch elite squadron flying D.XXI's from Den Helder in 1940 and kicked the butts of the LW Bf109's in a big dogfight on May 10th. So I'm sorta proud to use it. 
Sig: Not quite. Not in game, it's a real photo that I shot myself of the Fokker4, flying Fokker S.11's The roundels are not old, but actually still used today by the Dutch airforce. They only briefly used the orange triangle during ww2.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 3, 2012)

Marcel said:


> Avatar: 3, don't like tanks
> Sig, 6: quite nice, one of the oldest on the forum I believe. But I think you should take a new one after so many years.



I would, but I lost contact with the guy who made the awesomeness that is my current SIG (plus, I don't own Photoshop, nor do I have the $ to buy a similar program). Also, how do you remember it being old??? I sometimes have trouble with what I had for breakfast!

Avatar: 10 because of the explanation...otherwise I'd be lost.
Sig: 10, because the coloring reminds me of the models that I built that really got me into model making.


----------



## Readie (Apr 4, 2012)

Avatar..3 Not my scene. What sort of tank is it?
Siggie...9 a very powerfull image patriotic too.

John


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2012)

MacArther said:


> Avatar=9
> Siggy= 11! Gotta love the combination of Thunderbolts and B-25s!


The Avatar is my father around 1943-44 before he went overseas to join the 8th Air Force. 
This might take away from that nice score you gave my sig, but they're not Thunderbolts, they're Spitfires


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Avatar = 10 Nice tribute to your Father.
Siggy = 9 Gotta love B-25's and Spitfires in one picture. Would have been a 10 if were Thunderbolts


----------



## MacArther (Apr 4, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> The Avatar is my father around 1943-44 before he went overseas to join the 8th Air Force.
> This might take away from that nice score you gave my sig, but they're not Thunderbolts, they're Spitfires



Yep...it affected the score for ya T Bolt
Avatar: 10
Sig: 15

Bucksnort101
Avatar: 10, it always makes me laugh
Sig: T-Bolt w/ bubble top=10


----------



## mikewint (Apr 4, 2012)

Avitar: 7; I love tanks but could use a better pic
Siggy: 9; down from a 10, only because of my opinion of Mac


----------

